# any trusted us resellers  for flashcards??



## isaias guerrero (Dec 28, 2015)

i know this has been posted several times, but some sites are outdated, so if anyone had recent transactions please share, i tried usahotstuff but the order failed while checking out with credit card...
i need to buy a ez-flash iv for my sons birthday (january 17th) so im trying to get it from a legit us site, any help will be appreciated, thanks...


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 28, 2015)

http://www.3dsgamerworld.com/ez4-ezflash-iv-ezflash-4-slot2-gba-card-for-gba-nds-ndsl-p-27.html

It will ship from california, their payment processor they use isn't so expect this as an international order.


----------



## isaias guerrero (Dec 28, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> http://www.3dsgamerworld.com/ez4-ezflash-iv-ezflash-4-slot2-gba-card-for-gba-nds-ndsl-p-27.html
> 
> It will ship from california, they payment processor they use isn't so expect this as an international order.


avast detects the site as a threat, wont even let me open the web page...


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 28, 2015)

your probably going to have to disable the AV to visit then. otherwise you can use a chinese vendor site that is okayed by your AV.


----------



## NM007 (Dec 28, 2015)

3dsgamerworld.com is a reliable USA store,

avast always give wrong message, just close it


----------



## isaias guerrero (Dec 30, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> your probably going to have to disable the AV to visit then. otherwise you can use a chinese vendor site that is okayed by your AV.


triedon a different laptop but i get this error at checkout  ErrorMM581)High risk.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 30, 2015)

If this was your first time trying to order from outside the country, you can get that message because it is considered "Payment outside your normal purchase pattern".

You can try calling your card phone number and talk to a rep to let your try at ordering be processed again. Explaining that your trying to make an international order and if they can unblock your card from international purchases.



If this is your first time, be aware that your card company will charge you an international fee on all international orders to process that order, this tends to be 2-3 bucks depending on card branding of CC.

A second fee of currency conversion might also happen depending if the online card processor doesn't actually support USD directly.


----------

